# Allis-Chalmers



## musicman300 (Apr 3, 2010)

Since these are made by the same company, I'll ask about it here. Does anyone have one of the new Allis mowers and if so how do you like it? John


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

My work sells them, the only thing that I dont like is the hood. It is sloppy, doesnt close well. Seems loose when I rock it side to side. Other than that they are pretty nice. The four wheel steering tractor by AC is great, minus the missing deck rollers that the simplicity brand offers. The tractor is a #$%T^ch to push around even with the transmission released.


----------



## lawnidiot (Apr 27, 2013)

Looking for info on installing drive belt for AC 608 ltd lawn tractor


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

lawnidiot said:


> Looking for info on installing drive belt for AC 608 ltd lawn tractor


Well, gee that is off topic! 

I am disheartened that they would resurrect the AC badge to put on such a machine. 

I wonder if Briggs bought the trademark outright or paying royalties to the current owner of Allis Chalmers Energy.


----------



## sunn300t (Feb 16, 2014)

i havent seen one yet but i cant imagine them being as handsome as the oldies!


----------

